# Hilltribes



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahoy everyone,

Does anyone here heared of Hilltribes? If, so does anyone know how to contact them?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Go into the hills, yell into the bush, see who answers?

A less facetious answer will be along shortly I would imagine.....


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

FPMSL!!!

Here's all i could find



> Trojan Free Fighters and Hill Tribes MMA...
> 
> New classes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Marc, last I heard of Hilltribes they were in Cilfynydd then Abercynon, hmm.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like a christian sect to me...thank god Marc is here to give a sensible response.:baffled:


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Go into the hills, *yell into the bush*, see who answers?
> 
> A less facetious answer will be along shortly I would imagine.....


Sorry but I really read that "yell into the bush" bit as something else and a totally different image appeared, hmm might be a sign that sleep is needed.


----------



## Bryant291 (Aug 27, 2007)

there is a hilltribes mma gym in Cilfynydd my mate used to train there and he rekons its well worth the money.i think a guy called mike runs it,it used to be in abercynon by the train station but he moved up to cilfynydd around a year ago.il see if i can get hold of my mate and get some info for you about it.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Bryant291 said:


> there is a hilltribes mma gym in Cilfynydd my mate used to train there and he rekons its well worth the money.i think a guy called mike runs it,it used to be in abercynon by the train station but he moved up to cilfynydd around a year ago.il see if i can get hold of my mate and get some info for you about it.


Wicked :laugh: This is the guy I was thinking of but wasn't sure where abouts he was now and how to get a hold of him.


----------

